# SHENZHEN | Houhai Industrial and Commercial Bank Building | 189m | 41 fl | T/O



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

saiho said:


> Shenzhen Houhai Industrial and Commercial Bank Building (189 meters, 41fl)
> 
> Pics posted by rinary on April 18
> Renders posted by Xiaofan





















Sina Visitor System


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-02 by zehua23


----------

